# P&S controllers



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi All,

Does anybody know if P and S are still making their kits? Their website shop appears to be down for maintenance. 

I wondered if they'd decided to give it up? 

I wonder how many packs they sold. (Just curiously? )

Id definitely like to buy one from them. Itd be the best way to learn knowing your on the right track. 

Any update apprecicated.

Thx all.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

You won't get much info here, he hangs out on the ecomodder forum:

https://ecomodder.com/forum/599814-post3446.html

https://ecomodder.com/wiki/Open_ReVolt

there are separate forum threads for the AC and DC versions


----------



## Squidlings (Aug 1, 2019)

Ahh right. Cheers for that. 🙂


----------



## rich332 (Aug 13, 2019)

From what I found on youtube, he's developing a processor board for the leaf inverter and is getting the high speed sorted with field weakening.


Last video was 3 weeks ago, where he's using one motor to load up a test motor.


I hope that he's close to a fully working drop in processor board that can do 10,000rpm.


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

rich332 said:


> From what I found on youtube, he's developing a processor board for the leaf inverter and is getting the high speed sorted with field weakening.
> 
> 
> Last video was 3 weeks ago, where he's using one motor to load up a test motor.
> ...



I bought two of his boards and he said that they would do enough that I can run at 120km/h. They are not running yet so I don't know for sure.


----------

